# [OFF-TOPIC] ¿Problemas de hardware?

## Theasker

Últimamente (de un mes o así ) el ordenador me va lentísimo, cualquier cosa me consume muchímos recursos, por ejemplo para que os vayáis poniendo en situación, poner un simple video me pone la cpu a más de 70% y va a golpes. Ayer puse a grabar un dvd con velocidad en "auto" y lo que antes tardaba en grabar 4,2 Gb en unos 15 min. tarda últimamente 45 o más.

Para daros más pistas a ver, mis discos duros son 2 Maxtor IDE de 80Gb donde está mi antigüo winbugs con partición swap y tmp (/var/tmp) y otro donde está el sistema de 120Gb y tengo otro sin particionar y aun sin usar de 250 Gb SATA. Pues a la hora de arrancar gentoo se pega como 2 ó 3 min intentando detectar el SATA, luego el gparted da error en lectura / escritura en /dev/sda y el disco ni lo detecta.

Viendo todas estas cosas ayer buscando un programa para ver bien todo lo que detecta que tienen las tripas de mi ordenador me instalé el dmidecode q parece q saca bastante más información que el lshw, y a la hora de ver la información, en todos los casos me sale como única o última línea:

```
dmidecode --type memory

# dmidecode 2.9

SMBIOS 2.3 present.

Wrong DMI structures length: 436 bytes announced, structures occupy 343 bytes.

```

los datos que puede dar el dmidecode son muchos:

```

Type   Information

       ----------------------------------------

          0   BIOS

          1   System

          2   Base Board

          3   Chassis

          4   Processor

          5   Memory Controller

          6   Memory Module

          7   Cache

          8   Port Connector

          9   System Slots

         10   On Board Devices

         11   OEM Strings

         12   System Configuration Options

         13   BIOS Language

         14   Group Associations

         15   System Event Log

         16   Physical Memory Array

         17   Memory Device

         18   32-bit Memory Error

         19   Memory Array Mapped Address

         20   Memory Device Mapped Address

         21   Built-in Pointing Device

         22   Portable Battery

         23   System Reset

         24   Hardware Security

         25   System Power Controls

         26   Voltage Probe

         27   Cooling Device

         28   Temperature Probe

         29   Electrical Current Probe

         30   Out-of-band Remote Access

         31   Boot Integrity Services

         32   System Boot

         33   64-bit Memory Error

         34   Management Device

         35   Management Device Component

         36   Management Device Threshold Data

         37   Memory Channel

         38   IPMI Device

         39   Power Supply
```

pues, hasta el número 4 me da información aunque sale la línea de error, y en el resto de la información me sale la línea de error antes citada.

Mi ordenador por siacaso pensais que es muy muy viejo (y lo es pero no tanto como para esto) es:

Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz con 1,5 Gb de RAM

----------

## Txema

Supongo que habrás pasado un mentest completo y no te habrá dado errores, en tal caso podrías probar a comprobar si son los discos los que tienen problemas, yo he usado el HDD regenerator que detecta y repara segmentos dañados y realmente funciona, creo que hay otros, pero yo sólo he probado este.

----------

## Theasker

Probaré con ese programa a ver, aunque ya he probado con mhdd y no había nada significativo, pero seguiré probando con los discos a ver. 

Pienso que otra opción es que la controladora de disco esté empezando a fallar, pero también es raro, porque se supone que tengo 2 controladoras una IDE y otra SATA, la prueba sería duplicar mi sistema al disco duro SATA y intentar arrancar desde alli a ver si sigue con el mismo bajo rendimiento.

----------

## i92guboj

Algunas cosas que puedes probar:

memtest86+ para tu ram

mbmon o similar para las temperaturas, poco probable que causen tu problema

smartmontools (smartctl) para tus discos

tail -f /var/log/messages, si tus discos están fallando o pasa algo raro tu kernel debería mostrar errores en dicho log

----------

## Theasker

y q es lo que tendría que buscar en el /var/log/messages ?, q tipo de mensaje del kernel ?, ¿esto podría ser algo?

```
# tail -n 500 messages | grep sda

Nov 12 16:23:34 TheaskerHost sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

Nov 12 16:23:34 TheaskerHost end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Nov 12 16:25:06 TheaskerHost sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

Nov 12 16:25:06 TheaskerHost end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Nov 12 16:25:06 TheaskerHost Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

Nov 12 16:25:06 TheaskerHost Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 1

Nov 12 16:25:06 TheaskerHost Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 2

Nov 12 16:25:06 TheaskerHost Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 3

Nov 12 16:25:06 TheaskerHost sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

Nov 12 16:25:06 TheaskerHost end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Nov 12 16:25:06 TheaskerHost Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

Nov 12 16:25:06 TheaskerHost sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

Nov 12 16:25:06 TheaskerHost end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 488397160

Nov 12 16:25:06 TheaskerHost Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 61049645

Nov 12 16:25:06 TheaskerHost sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

Nov 12 16:25:06 TheaskerHost end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 488397160

Nov 12 16:25:06 TheaskerHost Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 61049645

Nov 12 16:25:06 TheaskerHost sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

Nov 12 16:25:06 TheaskerHost end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Nov 12 16:25:06 TheaskerHost Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

Nov 12 16:25:06 TheaskerHost sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

Nov 12 16:25:06 TheaskerHost end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 8

Nov 12 16:25:06 TheaskerHost Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 1

Nov 12 16:25:06 TheaskerHost sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

Nov 12 16:25:06 TheaskerHost end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Nov 12 16:25:06 TheaskerHost Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

```

tambíen hay otros errores q no son sólo de /dev/sda, aunque hdc me parece q es el dvd por lo q imagino que esto querrá decir que hay errores en el dvd, ¿o son errores de la controladora?, porque entonces serían ciertas mis sospechas de fallo de la controladora o de la placa base.

```
# tail -n 300 messages | grep error

Nov 12 23:02:40 TheaskerHost hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Nov 12 23:02:40 TheaskerHost hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x03 }

Nov 12 23:02:40 TheaskerHost Error: Medium error -- (Sense key=0x03)

Nov 12 23:02:40 TheaskerHost (reserved error code) -- (asc=0x02, ascq=0x00)

Nov 12 23:02:40 TheaskerHost end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 88

Nov 12 23:02:40 TheaskerHost Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 11

Nov 12 23:02:40 TheaskerHost Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 12

Nov 12 23:02:40 TheaskerHost Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 13

Nov 12 23:02:40 TheaskerHost Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 14

Nov 12 23:02:40 TheaskerHost Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 15

Nov 12 23:02:40 TheaskerHost Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 16

Nov 12 23:02:40 TheaskerHost Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 17

Nov 12 23:02:40 TheaskerHost Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 18

Nov 12 23:02:40 TheaskerHost Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 19

Nov 12 23:02:40 TheaskerHost Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 20

Nov 12 23:02:43 TheaskerHost hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Nov 12 23:02:43 TheaskerHost hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x03 }

Nov 12 23:02:43 TheaskerHost Error: Medium error -- (Sense key=0x03)

Nov 12 23:02:43 TheaskerHost (reserved error code) -- (asc=0x02, ascq=0x00)

Nov 12 23:02:43 TheaskerHost end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 88

```

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> y otro donde está el sistema de 120Gb y tengo otro sin particionar

 

Creo que a ese disco o le particionas y das formato o le desenchufas, luego nos cuentas.

----------

## Theasker

no puedo hacer un fdisk de /dev/sda para formatearlo, sino ya lo habría hecho.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Theasker, si mhdd no reporta nada entonces asegurate de tener DMA activado para ambos discos IDE. El hdparm puede mostrarte eso y mucho mas sobre tus discos:

```
~ # hdparm -cdi /dev/hdX
```

Cual es la tasa de transferencia de los discos según hdparm?

```
~ #hdparm -tT /dev/hdX
```

Salud!

**EDITO** Cual es el chipset de tu placa madre?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> y q es lo que tendría que buscar en el /var/log/messages ?, q tipo de mensaje del kernel ?, ¿esto podría ser algo?
> 
> ```
> # tail -n 500 messages | grep sda
> 
> ...

 

Definitivamente no es nada bueno, y eso explica también la lentitud de tus discos. Antes de seguir operando yo haría unos chequeos. Estos errores se pueden deber a varias causas, que van desde un sistema de archivos defectuoso hasta problemas de hardware (un disco duro dañado o moribundo, hablando claro). 

Yo recomendaría hacer una copia de seguridad, iniciar desde un cd y pasarle fsck a todas tus particiones en dicho disco. Si encuentras problemas con fsck y los repara entonces sigue trabajando un tiempo y vigila tu /var/log/messages para ver si aparece algún error más. Usa también las smartmontools para chequear tu disco y ver si todo va bien.

 *Quote:*   

> tambíen hay otros errores q no son sólo de /dev/sda, aunque hdc me parece q es el dvd por lo q imagino que esto querrá decir que hay errores en el dvd, ¿o son errores de la controladora?, porque entonces serían ciertas mis sospechas de fallo de la controladora o de la placa base.
> 
> ```
> # tail -n 300 messages | grep error
> 
> ...

 

Si fallan todas las unidades de disco entonces es bastante probable que sea la controladora de discos en tu placa la que está dando guerra. Pero también es posible que sea un disco defectuoso. He visto cosas así, a veces un disco defectuoso puede provocar fallos de i/o en todo el bus, claro que en este caso estamos hablando de discos que podrían estar conectados a dos buses distintos (ide y sata). Sea como sea, yo me inclino por un error de hardware. Si tienes otro ordenador donde probar tus discos duros hazlo. Ten en cuenta que operar con tus discos en una controladora defectuosa podría corromperlos.

----------

## Theasker

me voy a poner manos a la obra y ya os contaré, lo primero voy a pasar otra vez la revisión física de discos y luego la lógica a las particiones.

Pero otra pista es que de todas las veces q reinicio o apago el ordenador, el 90% acaba sin desmontarse bien las particiones, por lo que cada vez q reinicio tiene que hacer la comprobación de las particiones, aunque eso no creo q solucione mucho para saber si es el disco o la controladora.

----------

## esculapio

Para mi son los drivers de libata del kernel, probá con algun kernel anterior, si usas el 2.6.25 pasate al 2.6.24.

----------

## Theasker

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Theasker, si mhdd no reporta nada entonces asegurate de tener DMA activado para ambos discos IDE. El hdparm puede mostrarte eso y mucho mas sobre tus discos:
> 
> ```
> ~ # hdparm -cdi /dev/hdX
> ```
> ...

 

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

No había pensado en esto:

```

# hdparm -cdi /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 IO_support    =  0 (default)

 using_dma     =  0 (off)

 Model=Maxtor 6Y080L0, FwRev=YAR41BW0, SerialNo=Y2FX3G8E

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=160086528

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 0:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode
```

este es el del sistema

```
# hdparm -cdi /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 IO_support    =  0 (default)

 using_dma     =  0 (off)

 Model=Maxtor 6L200P0, FwRev=BAH41E00, SerialNo=L40R2WBH

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=398297088

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 0:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

```

Al ver que no está activo el dma (que no se si tiene que ver mucho con los errores que arroja /var/log/messages he intentado seguir los pasos que en su día usé para activarlo en esta página en el apartado de Chipsets IDE y DMA pero cuando llego en la configuración del kernel:

```
Device Drivers  --->

 ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

  <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

  <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

  [*]     PCI IDE chipset support --> no me deja activarlo o desactivarlo

  [*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support --> no encuentro esta opción

```

De todas formas, los errores y el que casi nunca se desmonten bien las particiones no creo que tenga que ver con eso, aunque si que tiene que estar activo el dma.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tuve un mother Asus con esa misma combinación de north/southbridge que me volvió loco ahora que lo mencionás.

Lo de la velocidad en tu pc seguro que tiene que ver con no tener DMA habilitado. Empezá por ahí.

Respecto a tu disco SATA si tenés la misma mala suerte que yo, te va a sacar canas verdes.

Lo mas parecido a "que funcione" que pude lograr fué pasarle al kernel la opción noapic durante el arranque, pero (y nunca pude descubrir por que) perdía soporte para cualquier placa de video que tuviera puesta en la ranura AGP.

Por suerte ya me la saqué de encima  :Very Happy: 

Tené en cuenta además, que esa controladora Serial ATA no soporta SATA II, la mayoría de los discos rígidos puede autodetectar el tipo de controladora y setearse a si mismos en el modo correspondiente, salvo los Western Digital, si es este tu caso, hay un jumper que controla el modo del disco, fijate que quede en modo SATA 1.

A ver si sirve de algo.

Salud!

PD: Usá la tecla / para buscar dentro del menúconfig del kernel cuando no encuentres algo.

----------

## Theasker

Después de pasar la revisión física al disco de 80Gb y corregir algunos errores, el otro disco de 120Gb no lo he podido revisar aun porque el MHDD no escanea discos conectados como esclavos  :Sad:  o eso me dice. Pues al acabar el escaneo de ese disco probé a desconectar la controladora SATA de las bios, por un comentario de

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Respecto a tu disco SATA si tenés la misma mala suerte que yo, te va a sacar canas verdes.

  y entonces, todo ... mejoró bastante, de repernte y por arte de magia arrancó más rápido al con pegarse 2 ó 3 minutos con el disco SATA, y también sin hacer nada se activaron los DMA de los 2 discos, ahora voy a comprobar si todo lo demás vuelve a la normalidad, porque creo q algunos archivos se han corrompido, igual con tiempo y paciencia hago un emerge -e world para que si falta algún archivo o está corrupto, sea reparado.

De todas formas tengo un disco sin estrenar de 250 Gb SATA q no puedo usar, y me jode bastante teniendo una placa con controladora SATA. No entiendo xq lo ponen siendo que no funciona  :Sad: .

Gracias a todos por la ayuda, todas estas cosas al menos sirven para aprender más y ayudar a otros.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bueno, vas bien encaminado, si el disco ese de 250 es un WDC ponele un jumper para que funcione en modo SATA 1, probá pasarle noapic al kernel a ver que pasa. Es un mother Asus?

Salud!

----------

## Theasker

Los 2 discos duros IDE son Maxtor y el SATA es Seagate Barracuda, probaré a ver si poniendole el jumper para reducir la velocidad de 3 Gb /s a 1,5 Gb /s funciona, pero por ahora quiero que funcionen bien los IDE, porque sigue dando los errores con el dmidecode,

```
# dmidecode --type 5

# dmidecode 2.9

SMBIOS 2.3 present.

Wrong DMI structures length: 436 bytes announced, structures occupy 343 bytes.
```

y con el smartctl 

aunque desde que desactivé la controladora SATA ya no hay errores de Buffer I/O error en sda, evidentemente. Por ahora quiero asegurarme que funciona todo bien.

Mi placa es una ASROCK V775V88

Y ya que estamos, las tasas de trasnferencia, que no se si es normal o no son:

el de 80 Gb

```
# hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   464 MB in  2.00 seconds = 231.99 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   18 MB in  3.07 seconds =   5.87 MB/sec
```

y el de 200 Gb que pensaba q era menos

```

# hdparm -tT /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 Timing cached reads:   432 MB in  2.00 seconds = 215.55 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   14 MB in  3.38 seconds =   4.14 MB/sec
```

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> mimaquina esteban # hdparm -tT /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   776 MB in  2.00 seconds = 387.88 MB/sec
> ...

 

esos son mis resultados en un sobremesa amd64 athlon.

me parece que deberias cambiar algun parametro con hdparm ya que los resultados son muy bajos.

----------

## Theasker

En su momento seguí esta guía, para configurarlos, pero si están mal los parámetros ... no se muy bien cuales poner entonces.

También estaría bien que me recomendárais un escaneador físico de disco del estilo a MHDD para poder revisar físicamente el disco que uso para linux que tengo como esclavo.

----------

## esteban_conde

Podrias empezar por hdparm -D1 /dev/hdx   x=a,b,c,d,....,h para activar la DMA del disco pues creo que no la tienes activada, en todo caso aparte del howto de goutouso tienes informacion bastante interesante aunque menos legible ejecutando hdparm a secas.

----------

## Theasker

```
# hdparm -D1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting drive defect management to 1

 HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(defectmgmt) failed: Input/output error

# # hdparm -D1 /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 setting drive defect management to 1

 HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(defectmgmt) failed: Input/output error

```

no me deja, no se porqué

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # hdparm -D1 /dev/hda
> 
> ...

 

Theasker, así no vamos a ningún lado, uno termina cansándose, ni siquiera estás intentando entender.

Para que querés habilitar drive defect management?

Esteban se confundió, lo que te estaba tratando de decir es que uses -d cuando escribió -D. Así y todo esta no deberia ser la solución. DMA debería activarse solo si tu kernel estuviera bien configurado.

Salud!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

>  [*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support                     │ │  
> 
>   │ │    [ ]         Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA           │ │  
> 
>   │ │    [*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available  

 

Eso de arriba creo que es necesario activarlo en kernel, tiene razon pereyra.

Creo que es suficiente con eso pero no te lo aseguro.

----------

## i92guboj

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    [*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support                     │ │  
> 
>   │ │    [ ]         Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA           │ │  
> 
>   │ │    [*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available   
> ...

 

No. Si no tienes el driver correcto para tu chipset eso no hace nada (y si lo tienes tampoco, creo). Si tu driver es correcto para tu chipset, y el udma está soportado (lo está para todos los que he probado) entonces no deberías tener que usar hdparm -d para nada. Hace años que no he tenido que usar esa opción. En resumen, si tu driver lo soporta, el dma está activado por defecto. Si no lo soporta, no hay nada que hacer.

----------

## Theasker

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Theasker, así no vamos a ningún lado, uno termina cansándose, ni siquiera estás intentando entender.
> 
> Para que querés habilitar drive defect management?

 

tienes razón lo he probado en plan copiar / pegar y no he mirado nada.

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> No. Si no tienes el driver correcto para tu chipset eso no hace nada (y si lo tienes tampoco, creo). Si tu driver es correcto para tu chipset, y el udma está soportado (lo está para todos los que he probado) entonces no deberías tener que usar hdparm -d para nada. Hace años que no he tenido que usar esa opción. En resumen, si tu driver lo soporta, el dma está activado por defecto. Si no lo soporta, no hay nada que hacer.

 

voy a ver si consigo configurar el kernel como dice i92guboj y con la guía de configuración del kernel y os cuento, xq tiene que funcionar como sea.

saludos y gracias de nuevo por todas las ideas, siempre se aprende de todos vosotros  :Smile: 

----------

## Theasker

A ver, estoy en Device Drivers / ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support, allí tenía seleccionado a parte del driver que supongo de mi placa VIA82CXXX chipset support, tenía seleccionado generic/default IDE chipset support, pero a la hora de seleccionar lo del DMA q se supone q está donde dice la ayuda del kernel en 

```
Device Drivers  --->

 ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

  <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

  <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

  [*]     PCI IDE chipset support

  [*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

 

    Seleccione el chipset de las opciones listadas debajo de

    la opción anterior
```

yo sólo llego a Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support, lo demás ya no lo tengo y lo he buscado, con Shift + /, pero na, supongo que será, como decís más arriba, que no tengo bien seleccionado el chipset de mi placa, pero está bastante claro (a mi entender), en el comando lspci me sale e

```
sto:

 # lspci | grep PCI   

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge
```

y yo he seleccionado <*>     VIA82CXXX chipset support y también he probado con y sin Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support creo que lo he hecho bien, pero no me salen las demás opciones para seleccionar  :Sad: .

----------

## Coghan

Los drivers ATA Genéricos creo que ya están en desuso y no me extrañaría que dejaran de dar soporte en futuros kernels en favor de la serie PATA/SATA.

Intenta con los drivers siguientes para tu controladora y desactiva los anteriores ATA que usabas, con esto debería ser suficiente para tu controladora:

```
Device Drivers  --->

  < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

  <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

    <*>   VIA PATA support
```

Sólo haz de tener en cuenta que los discos PATA se nombran como los SATA de la forma /dev/sd*, por lo que tendrás que hacer cambios en tu fstab. De esta manera también te olvidas de estar ajustado los disco con hdparm ya que el mismo driver se encarga de esto.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> A ver, estoy en Device Drivers / ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support, allí tenía seleccionado a parte del driver que supongo de mi placa VIA82CXXX chipset support, tenía seleccionado generic/default IDE chipset support, pero a la hora de seleccionar lo del DMA q se supone q está donde dice la ayuda del kernel en 
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> ...

 

Una forma fácil de comprobar (a lo bruto) si el driver via82cxxx está controlando tu chip es quitar el genérico. Si sigue funcionando entonces es así. Si tu disco no puede arrancar entonces es que dicho driver no funciona. Pero lo más normal es que lo haga. Tambien puedes probar los drivers PATA que hoy por hoy están mejor soportados (sin embargo no creo que la cosa cambie, los driver IDE antiguos deberían funcionar igualmente bien).

Si el driver es correcto y aún así no funciona el dma, entonces hay que mirar al hardware. Yo empezaría por el cable. Los cables de datos IDE normales de 40 hilos no soportan udma y los hilos son sensiblemente más gruesos que los de 80 hilos, que si soportan udma.

Es difícil de ver en una foto pero aún así te dejo una por si acaso:

http://geekspeak.org/articles/hard_drive_technologies/40wire_vs_80wire_320x261.jpg

----------

## Theasker

Bueno he probado lo que me has dicho i92guboj y he quitado los drivers ide genéricos y eso me ha conectado automáticamente el DMA de los 2 discos IDE aunque siguen sin salirme las opciones que se supone hay en el kernel para activarlo, pero supongo que en las últimas versiones del kernel habrán desaparecido y lo habrán incluido como una opción por defecto. 

Lo primero gracias a todos por la ayuda y ya se unas cositas más, aunque me quedo con las ganas de probar lo de los drivers pata, y pensando sobre esto, ¿habría alguna opción de decirle en el lilo o grub que a la hora de leer el archivo /etc/fstab sea otro el fichero que lea? para tener varios archivos de particiones según el kernel que se cargue.

Ahora voy a intentar hacer funcionar el disco SATA con la placa tan "curiosa" que tengo, usando el consejo de Inodoro_Pereyra y su experiencia reduciendo la velocidad de transferencia del disco duro a SATA I, de 3 Gb/s a 1,5 Gb/s a ver si funciona y lo pilla bien.

También quiero ver el por qué da errores de hardware el dmidecode y el smartctl, ya que a la hora de intentarlo y salir los errores el /var/log/messages no saca ningún error que me pueda indicar qué es lo que está pasando.

Graicas de nuevo y saludos, aun no cierro el hilo a la espera de nuevos resultados que os iré comunicando para ver si esto también le sirve a alguien más.

----------

